# Help with AVR decision



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

My reason for joining is I'm having problem deciding on a audiophile processor. My choice is between a Denon 1911 brand new or a used Denon 2808. The 2808 is about $100 more. Anybody who can guide me in the right direction will be highly appreciated. I'm totally new to this


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your second post here as a new thread. It will get the attention it deserves here rather than your 'Welcome' thread. :T


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

mechman said:


> I moved your second post here as a new thread. It will get the attention it deserves here rather than your 'Welcome' thread. :T


Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Unless 3D is of major importance, I would absolutely go with the AVR-2808. The 08 Series of Denon's is the last Series that I was especially fond of. The 2808 offers a good bit more power, more Inputs, and is simply a nicer AVR. Another important feature the 2808 offers is Audyssey MultEQ XT which has a good bit more Processing Power than regular MultEQ
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Depends what you are looking for. The 1911 is 3D. If 3D is not important (and it shouldn't be in my honest opinion) The 2808 hands down is the superior AVR and I would go for the 2808 without even blinking.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

We are of the same mindset JJ.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Superior Audio said:


> We are of the same mindset JJ.


Kinda eerie.....


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup; we both know what quality is...:bigsmile::Tlddude:


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Superior Audio said:


> Yup; we both know what quality is...:bigsmile::Tlddude:


Thanks a million for the help I'm gonna definitely opt for the 2808. 3D is definitely not for me recently purchased my LCD. Over here in South Africa it is too expensive to even think off


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Kinda eerie.....


Much appreciated will let you guys know when I purchase and hook it up.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

The only reservation I have with recommending the 2808 over the 1911 is that I don't think the 2808 had Dynamic EQ/Dynamic Volume.


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

chas said:


> The only reservation I have with recommending the 2808 over the 1911 is that I don't think the 2808 had Dynamic EQ/Dynamic Volume.


I actually went to view the amp today and found that it is a denon2809


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Saddles786 said:


> I actually went to view the amp today and found that it is a denon2809


Then I would jump on that one. It has everything the 2808 had plus Dynamic EQ/Volume. Good news!


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

chas said:


> Then I would jump on that one. It has everything the 2808 had plus Dynamic EQ/Volume. Good news!


Thanks man I really appreciate the help. I'm going to take delivery tomorrow. One more question the seller demo the amp for me today he played a blu ray DVD and selected dts master hd audio from the DVD menu the display on the amp showed multichannel not dts hd master audio. Is this normal is it decoding dts hd master audio.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

The bluray player was probably set to do the decoding and send a multi-channel signal. The 2809 will decode if the player is set to bitstream.



Saddles786 said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate the help. I'm going to take delivery tomorrow. One more question the seller demo the amp for me today he played a blu ray DVD and selected dts master hd audio from the DVD menu the display on the amp showed multichannel not dts hd master audio. Is this normal is it decoding dts hd master audio.


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

chas said:


> The bluray player was probably set to do the decoding and send a multi-channel signal. The 2809 will decode if the player is set to bitstream.


Thanks so when I do hook it up I should set my blu ray player to bitstream so it will decode the correct signal


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Saddles786 said:


> Thanks so when I do hook it up I should set my blu ray player to bitstream so it will decode the correct signal


You'll probably have similar sound using either method. Letting the player decode and sending a multichannel signal will allow the 2809 to use AL24 processing on the stream...you can try both ways and see if you notice any difference but it will probably sound similar. With a bitstream the blue light should show on the 2809 and you will see DTS Master Audio (or similar) on the display of the receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There really is not any consensus about whether having your BDP doing the Decoding or your AVR doing it sounds better or worse. It has been my experience when setting the BDP to Bitstream that the Output is hotter (louder) when set at the same Volume Level. However, when Level Matched, the differences are pretty much non existent.

With the 2809 having Denon's AL24 there is indeed an advantage to setting it to Bitstream. Personally. I have my AVR do all the Decoding of Source Devices. Also, with it being a 2809 makes it even more of a no brainer to get it over the 1911 in my opinion.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> There really is not any consensus about whether having your BDP doing the Decoding or your AVR doing it sounds better or worse. It has been my experience when setting the BDP to Bitstream that the Output is hotter (louder) when set at the same Volume Level. However, when Level Matched, the differences are pretty much non existent.
> 
> With the 2809 having Denon's AL24 there is indeed an advantage to setting it to Bitstream. Personally. I have my AVR do all the Decoding of Source Devices. Also, with it being a 2809 makes it even more of a no brainer to get it over the 1911 in my opinion.
> ...


Thanks for all the help will let u guys know how the set up goes. Will ask you guys if I have any problems


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad to be of help. I really think you are going to love the AVR-2809. It really is a nice AVR. I look forward to reading your findings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am glad to be of help. I really think you are going to love the AVR-2809. It really is a nice AVR. I look forward to reading your findings.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hello there. Received the 2809 today already hooked up it's awesome.I did what you guys told me to do picking up all the right signals. Dolby true hd and dts hd master audio major major difference compared to my old amp which was a Sony strdg 800. At the moment my speakers are Energy take 5 series(satellite). My plan now is to look for a good set of floor standing speakers. Thanks for the help guys probably would have still being battling if you guys did not tell me about setting my DVD player to bitstream audiophile.


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Saddles786 said:


> Hello there. Received the 2809 today already hooked up it's awesome.I did what you guys told me to do picking up all the right signals. Dolby true hd and dts hd master audio major major difference compared to my old amp which was a Sony strdg 800. At the moment my speakers are Energy take 5 series(satellite). My plan now is to look for a good set of floor standing speakers. Thanks for the help guys probably would have still being battling if you guys did not tell me about setting my DVD player to bitstream audiophile.


Any advice on what speakers to get


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Saddles786 said:


> Hello there. Received the 2809 today already hooked up it's awesome.I did what you guys told me to do picking up all the right signals. Dolby true hd and dts hd master audio major major difference compared to my old amp which was a Sony strdg 800. At the moment my speakers are Energy take 5 series(satellite). My plan now is to look for a good set of floor standing speakers. Thanks for the help guys probably would have still being battling if you guys did not tell me about setting my DVD player to bitstream audiophile.


Glad it's working out for you. Here are a couple of references if you need help with setup or use:

Audyssey Set-up Guide:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14456895

Batpig's Denon-to-English Dictionary:
http://batpigworld.com/


----------

